# Oliva Series V Churchill Extra Cigar Review - Good for the price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was all excited about trying one of these cigars for a while. At best it's half an LFD. The taste was smooth but dull for what I was expecting. ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Churchill Extra Cigar Review - Good for the price


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been afraid to try one of these. I like the V so much, but I am not the biggest fan of churchills because 'til you get to the end, most of the time all I taste is ash.


----------

